# Maltese fever...does it ever end???????



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am out of my mind in love with my darling MiMi, but I have the fever...I want more. I'm thinking maybe a little boy. I'm thinking maybe a smaller Malt. I'm thinking maybe one of Bonnie's little angels. I have three fluffs and I adore each one of them. What is wrong with me? Why do I keep wanting more? Does anyone have any advise on how to get past Maltese fever? Is this an illness...I mean a problem? Do I need to seek psychiatric help....or just get another Malt?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll send you some with massive vet bills...it helps reduce the impulse LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> I'll send you some with massive vet bills...it helps reduce the impulse LOL


Thanks. I have to say the fear of huge vet bills brought me out of the will to adopt. Knock on wood...my little girl is fine with a good health check up on year two. I know that when they reach old age just kind care costs. That is what I am having with my 131/2 year old bichon. But...oh heck it is worth it.

Can you come up with another reason...like another hour of sheer bliss to comb my lovely every single day? Or like maybe I will get a new Malt and he will be ornery and bite,,,and ugly as sin...and surely he will have bad breath and body odor.:huh: Never happen, huh?:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Thanks. I have to say the fear of huge vet bills brought me out of the will to adopt. Knock on wood...my little girl is fine with a good health check up on year two. I know that when they reach old age just kind care costs. That is what I am having with my 131/2 year old bichon. But...oh heck it is worth it.
> 
> Can you come up with another reason...like another hour of sheer bliss to comb my lovely every single day? Or like maybe I will get a new Malt and he will be *ornery and bite,,,and ugly as sin...and surely he will have bad breath and body odor*.:huh: Never happen, huh?:wub::wub::wub:


Sylvia, you must be thinkikng of another breed, there is no Malt that fits that bill, lol!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd try to help, Sylvia, but I don't think anything I say would be credible since I'm getting my new fluff this weekend! 

Fluff fever is very contagious I'm afraid, LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a recovering Malt addict,I have four Malts and a cocker and I'd take more if I could...so I'm not help....:innocent:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe you need to lay down and rest with a cool compress on your head until the feelings subsides a bit?
But that would be of no use, as your darlings would just jump on you with kisses and make you want more!
Maybe there is some kind of Maltese Patch we could wear, like the kind they make for nicotine.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I know that feeling!

I have it bad at the moment! I've always wanted a little girl maltese for show but right now I want a pet girl - first time ever I've not thought about getting back into showing.

I blame sm - too many adorable malts


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Don't listen to anyone, it IS an illness, that's why I have four!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, as some of you know, I have been struggling with this, too. I actually dream about them!:wacko1::HistericalSmiley:Look at it this way, the more you have, the less attention each one gets. My DH and I like to travel and bring Rose & Lily with us which is very easy. They are both so tiny, they ride in the same carseat and carrier. Can you see me walking into a hotel with four? Hey, I don't want to sleep in the car..:mellow: We recently had a meetup in SC. It helped me a lot! I was surrounded by beautiful Malts that I could hold and kiss, and I get to see them on SM. I recommend that you have a meetup in your area. They are so theraputic...:yes: I'm going to plan another one sometime...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Don't listen to anyone, it IS an illness, that's why I have four!


 and why i've 7 .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee, I thought something was wrong with me because I feel the same way too! My husband thinks I 'm crazy but I've put up with his craziness for years. I look online at breeders and pics of malts, read articles about them, play with mine and basically think about the next one 
I'll be getting. It does take a fair amount of money to maintain them but they are well worth it . I've been lucky that my pups have all been healthy . I love them so much and they make me happy so as long as I'm able I'll continue to look for my next fur baby. Now that I got this off my chest I fee better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As some of you have read in other posts, there are times I really wish that I was back to only 1 fluff. Of course, I love all of my 3 dearly and could never get rid of any of them, but I do remember how much easier it was, in so many ways, when I had only 1.

BUT -- then we have SM members and friends getting new adorable puppies and my puppy fever starts all over again. I want a puppy right now because of Pippa and Tan-E, as an example. Yes, I'm crazy as I get puppy fever all the time.

I was visiting with Bonnie (Bonnie's Angels) recently and asking her about a particular little girl whose pic I had seen on FB. I told her I really, really, really wanted a puppy. Even Bonnie said -- not right now, Lynn, you have too much on your plate already. And, of course, she's right. Even my friends tell me I'm crazy when I get puppy fever.

When my puppy fever gets too bad, I try to concentrate on all the training that goes into a new puppy - the puppy training (and mistakes), the chewing, the anxiety when it's time to spay or neuter, etc. etc. This is just to remind myself that it takes a lot of work to raise a puppy right.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Got 2 fluffs myself....and love the breed! I know what you're going through girlfriend.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh how i know to well what your going through can you imagine the fight at my house that i want to keep Eve and the puppies 5 babies oh my DH is not having it not this time :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: oh but im trying really hard to convince him... but i know reality is i cant it wouldnt be fair so im in the process of checking out some good homes for the little princesses.....and EVE after i have her spayed so everything will be in place when they turn twelve weeks and man will i be heart broken ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:wavetowel2:Give up...don't try to fight it. I think you have to have another. If all you ladies keep getting more, it helps me because I get to drool over new pups and not have all the work and cost. Rocky keeps me busy with grooming and playing. I would LOVE a girl though....sigh....:Girl power:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL..I'm laughing because you used the:Girl power:girl power emoticon and I JUST wrote in Pat's thread that she passed up the opportunity to use this seldom seen emoticon.

Plus, I just finished asking Ray whether he would prefer a boy to back him up, or another girl. He started to doze off...signifying that he doesn't want a girl or a boy.

I'll just keep dreaming for a while...and saving.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:smrofl: That is exactly my husband's response to anything I say.



Sylie said:


> LOL..I'm laughing because you used the:Girl power:girl power emoticon and I JUST wrote in Pat's thread that she passed up the opportunity to use this seldom seen emoticon.
> 
> Plus, I just finished asking Ray whether he would prefer a boy to back him up, or another girl. He started to doze off...signifying that he doesn't want a girl or a boy.
> 
> I'll just keep dreaming for a while...and saving.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boys and men huh? Forget Ray, I'm asking MiMi. Okay, 2 male birds, 2 female birds, 2 female canines, 1 dog, one of each human. Hmmm. Probably, should get a girl.:Girl power:Wooohooo!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Is Ray building an ARK---sounds like 2 of a kind. . . hummm, is there something we should know?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Is Ray building an ARK---sounds like 2 of a kind. . . hummm, is there something we should know?


Nope, no giraffes, no elephants and it HAS NOT rained for 40 days. Actually, it hasn't rained for 90 days.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


edelweiss said:


> Is Ray building an ARK---sounds like 2 of a kind. . . hummm, is there something we should know?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Well, as some of you know, I have been struggling with this, too. I actually dream about them!:wacko1::HistericalSmiley:Look at it this way, the more you have, the less attention each one gets. My DH and I like to travel and bring Rose & Lily with us which is very easy. They are both so tiny, they ride in the same carseat and carrier. Can you see me walking into a hotel with four? Hey, I don't want to sleep in the car..:mellow: We recently had a meetup in SC. It helped me a lot! I was surrounded by beautiful Malts that I could hold and kiss, and I get to see them on SM. I recommend that you have a meetup in your area. They are so theraputic...:yes: I'm going to plan another one sometime...


 
Been there do that now...only w/ Five...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It happens to me too. When I was looking for Tyler I literally thought I would lose my mind.:smstarz: I saw so many adorable pups and was torn between various breeders. I had also been checking rescues but lost out on two Maltese I had really hoped for. Then I got Tyler at 8 months and I still really feel that puppy fever because I never had a really young puppy so when I see members getting 12-15 week old pups, I'm drooling. But I also think about the house training, lack of sleep, other training, etc and feel like, why rock the boat? I'm over the moon in love with Tyler and having only one skin child I kind of like the only child scenario.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue, I only had one skin child and I am so glad. He is something really special and I think part of that is from being any only child. But fluff kids, feather kids...well they don't need to go to college...I just keep wanting more. I do think it is an illness. At one time I had 24 ducks...and I knew and adored every single one of them. I lost quite a few...I spent a lot of time crying...a...lot...of...tears. In the end, I lost all of them, but they went to a fabulous place. If DH didn't keep me sane, I would have an alpaca in the living room, birds flying all over the house and an orangutan in every bedroom. Not to mention more Malts than I could ever brush. Thank God for the sane one in this relationship.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Sue, I only had one skin child and I am so glad. He is something really special and I think part of that is from being any only child. But fluff kids, feather kids...well *they don't need to go to college*...I just keep wanting more. I do think it is an illness. At one time I had 24 ducks...and I knew and adored every single one of them. I lost quite a few...I spent a lot of time crying...a...lot...of...tears. In the end, I lost all of them, but they went to a fabulous place. If DH didn't keep me sane, I would have an alpaca in the living room, birds flying all over the house and an orangutan in every bedroom. Not to mention more Malts than I could ever brush. Thank God for the sane one in this relationship.


Sylvia - don't tell Tyler this. I keep telling him if he does well in his obedience classes he can go to college. Don't burst his bubble. :supacool::smrofl:
I don't think that I can talk my DH or DS into another pet and in many ways, I'm not really sure I can handle another. I'm really small and one 5 pounder seems to be perfect especially for traveling -- but that's just me.


----------

